# How wonderful



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Loving the extra advertisements that now appear below the first post of each new topic. I mean I was excited enough to get an ad at the top, but TWO ads on each page!! AWESOME!! It just makes the site look so good.
Three cheers for Scott!
Three cheers for Verticalscope!


----------



## cjbfisher (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't forget the ones at the bottom of the page as well.


Scott said:


> Guys, I was assured that the experience for registered users would not change and it hasn't. Nor will it. I have again been in contact with the new owners and they have stressed that point. The user experience will not change.
> I have no doubt that time will prove that things will stay the same. It was the first assurance I sought when approached by the guys and it was given to me in writing. Why not give them the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

AdrianK said:


> Loving the extra advertisements that now appear below the first post of each new topic. I mean I was excited enough to get an ad at the top, but TWO ads on each page!! AWESOME!! It just makes the site look so good.
> Three cheers for Scott!
> Three cheers for Verticalscope!


Gee! I am missing out on seeing those and must remember to disable adblock so I can enjoy them too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Look I'm new here so feel free to tell me to mind my own business, but honestly some people here really do need to take a good long hard look at themselves.

Whether we like it or not this forum has changed hands, and it now operates under different rules as a commercial entity. If that means the odd advertising banner so be it. Don't get me wrong, they sometimes drive me crazy, but what we have seen here so far isn't really all that bad.

Now I don't want to start a shit fight by playing the man rather than the ball, but I have noticed a trend here in recent times whereby people who should know better seem content to pop in just to bitch and moan, and personally denigrate others. Not a good look IMHO.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

RedActor said:


> Look I'm new here so feel free to tell me to mind my own business, but honestly some people here really do need to take a good long hard look at themselves.
> 
> Whether we like it or not this forum has changed hands, and it now operates under different rules as a commercial entity. If that means the odd advertising banner so be it. Don't get me wrong, they sometimes drive me crazy, but what we have seen here so far isn't really all that bad.
> 
> Now I don't want to start a shit fight by playing the man rather than the ball, but I have noticed a trend here in recent times whereby people who should know better seem content to pop in just to bitch and moan, and personally denigrate others. Not a good look IMHO.


Well said


----------



## freddo2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

This site is barely a shell of its former self, and with good reason.

The main reason a lot of people departed AKFF is that the new owners of this site are well-known for buying-up
popular forums and using them to drive advertising income. They have zero-interest in kayak fishing and simply
using the good-name (and member-content) to make money for themselves.

For any new members out there, I strongly recommend that you check out a couple of the other Australian-based 
kayak-fishing sites, as there is far, far more info there and a much larger number of members.

It's better to be a small fish in a big pond, rather than a big on in a small one.

Fred.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi and welcome freddo. As a new member myself I too have found the brouhaha surrounding the split somewhat confusing. The only thing I would say is that if you do some research (and there's heaps of it in past threads here) you will find that all is not as it seems. From what I can make out a bust up had been coming for some time as apparently some of the more senior people wanted to implement a strict active participant policy. They now have that over at the other place, which is their right I might add. I actually don't have a problem with it to be truthful as there are a lot of "leaners" on some of the forums.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

They also had a policy that members who have been banned for whatever reason will be banned again. Methinks Occy's new RedActor alternate persona is going to be banned soon too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Couldn't agree more OB, well said.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome back letmebackin. Good to see you eventually decided to join in the conversation after an 18 month stint in the wilderness. I'm from Sydney. Where do you hail from old mate.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

Occy everyone knows you are from Sydney. Where I am from is irrelevant. When are you going to stop pretending to be someone else?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree letmebackin, where you are from is irrelevant, I was just trying to be friendly.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

Yes yes you are Occy. You are carrying on the charade on several forums. I'm surprised that you thought your distinctive prose wouldn't be caught out. It didn't take long now did it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks letmebackin, I try to be friendly to everyone I meet, but must admit it is difficult sometimes.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

It wasn't a compliment regarding your writing Occy. I merely said it was distinctive. Interesting that you say you are only on two forums. Why did you not join KFDU? IP issues perhaps?


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

What do you think of this guy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Let me guess. Joe Hockey after delivering his first budget and stuffing the whole country in the process.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

Much like I am doing to you now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

It's one way to get the posts count up I suppose Steven.


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Nobody is forced to be here, there is no charge for using the site, and yes there are other forums (I'm a member of those too), get over it.

it takes more than few distractions deter most members, if you don't like the place DON'T come back.

Ray


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

You always were too concerned about post count. It must have really smarted when Scott deleted all your posts.

How is the C-Kayaks forum going? Crickets still chirping?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

letmebackinplease said:


> You always were too concerned about post count. It must have really smarted when Scott deleted all your posts.
> How is the C-Kayaks forum going? Crickets still chirping?


At the risk of pissing everyone off by goading you into posting more mindless crap Ken I am sorry to advise I'm going to have to admit defeat and withdraw from this thread. Feel free to do whatever you want from here, but the chirping crickets bit was a bit too weird for me. ;-)

Anyway have to run as I've got something very important to do. I have to go and take a dump. But whilst I'm doing that feel free to chirp away without me Steven. :shock:


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

RedActor said:


> letmebackinplease said:
> 
> 
> > You always were too concerned about post count. It must have really smarted when Scott deleted all your posts.
> ...


Captured so you can't edit. Night Occy.


----------



## letmebackinplease (May 14, 2013)

Too late Occy. Damage has already been done. 900+ page views before you edited all your posts. Anyone reading this from now on should take note of the number and timestamp of post edits Occy has made.

Ps. This isn't Ken


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

Déjà Poo: The feeling that this sh!t has happened before...


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

letmebackinplease said:


> Too late Occy. Damage has already been done. 900+ page views before you edited all your posts. Anyone reading this from now on should take note of the number and timestamp of post edits Occy has made.
> 
> Ps. This isn't Ken


You are the only one who seems pre-occupied with whether this is Occy or not...There seems to be heaps of people on here using different names now ;-) ;-) Get over it...


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok so for those of us that haven't a clue what has transpired over the last year or so would someone like to spell out what happened? Why it happened? Half a dozen sentences should cover it. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

The site has been sold to an overseas company that is in it for the $$$...A lot didn't like it so have left and started another kayaking forum...


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

The Red Actors posts have been deleted from KF DU after mods clicked.

Poor form Occy


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

StevenM said:


> The Red Actors posts have been deleted from KF DU after mods clicked.
> 
> Poor form Occy


HI Steven,

Thanks for the update mate. I was actually flattered that someone wanted to be me, but after some reflection thought it best that I ask admin at the other forum to look into it. Apparently they have now done that and this imposter is no more. :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Gad said:


> Déjà Poo: The feeling that this sh!t has happened before...


LOL


----------

